# DIY Chicken Sweaters To Protect Them Over Winter



## Ken N Tx (Jan 5, 2016)

Chickens  can be kept for food or to have as a pet just like a dog or cat.  Something fun that you can do to keep them warm is to make DIY chicken  sweaters.I keep my chickens warm. In a 350 degree oven.


----------



## QuickSilver (Jan 5, 2016)

I like them in boots


----------



## Shalimar (Jan 5, 2016)

Cute sweaters.


----------



## Ralphy1 (Jan 5, 2016)

Bake those babies, that will warm them up...


----------



## Falcon (Jan 5, 2016)

Now I've seen everything. !


----------



## Ina (Jan 5, 2016)

Well chasing them daily to change their sweaters will give you your needed exercise.  :fun:


----------



## WhatInThe (Jan 5, 2016)

One could say it gives new meaning to 'it tastes like chicken'


----------



## AZ Jim (Jan 5, 2016)

I better not find any yarn in my KFC!


----------



## Debby (Jan 5, 2016)

Falcon said:


> Now I've seen everything. !




These might be something that would be used with hens that have been rescued from battery cage situations.  Those birds usually have little feathering on their bodies because they are so packed into those tiny cages that the feathers are broken off and then they have nothing to keep them warm.


----------



## Kitties (Jan 5, 2016)

Debby said:


> These might be something that would be used with hens that have been rescued from battery cage situations.  Those birds usually have little feathering on their bodies because they are so packed into those tiny cages that the feathers are broken off and then they have nothing to keep them warm.



This is true.


----------



## imp (Jan 5, 2016)

Anybody remember "Chicken Done Right"?    imp


----------



## tnthomas (Jan 5, 2016)

More winter apparel for chickens:


----------



## Shalimar (Jan 5, 2016)

Stylin.


----------



## QuickSilver (Jan 6, 2016)

Apparently they style in ALL seasons.. Love this one's hairdoo


----------



## Pappy (Jan 6, 2016)

Love everything about chickens except that stupid chicken dance. epper:


----------



## QuickSilver (Jan 6, 2016)




----------

